# Inker cups



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Guys thinking of buying some red Inker tulips 6oz, machina espresso do them for £10 ish each but if I buy 6 then it's just under £6 each IIRC.

I'm in central Scotland so if your local and 2 others want 2 cups each or if one other wants 4 (basically I'm buying 6 and keeping 2) then I could buy some so we can get them a bit cheaper. It's a kinda group buy but on a minute scale.

Any interest?


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

I would take 2, any interest in doing the same with the 8.5oz ones?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm interested in a pair but would need them posted as miles away from Scotland!


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

bz99s cool, one more and I'll order em and we can arrange meeting etc. not too sure about 8.5oz/9.5oz cups as I rarely use em.

Trying to avoid postage as this increases the likelihood of breakages and cost. Soz Doubleshot.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Where in West Lothian, I'm in Uphall


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

just realised they are only 10 mins from where I work


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

isn't life a bitch, was just up there earlier getting beans from artisanroast


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Mremanxx your just along the road from me, I stay in Bathgate.

I only just discovered this shop over the weekend myself and was impressed after visiting yesterday.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Cool seen the website but not been in only bought beans from artisan for the first time today so if they are good will probably buy from them as so close to where I work.

I would probably be cool in posting stuff out to members if they want it and if it is cheaper than the web site, I will take a couple of flat white tulips.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I'm happy to order for locals, it was more a case of I didn't want any breakages and extra costs for postage, but happy to pass over to yourself if you wanna make it a group buy and post etc.

if not happy to buy 6 now as we have 3 confirmed local to me that will take 2 each.

What beans from artisan did you buy, used to love Janzoon ( think that's spelled correct) house blend but prefer lighter roasts now.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

They charge £8 postage for 2 cups, just phoned,

Just read Spooks's last post Doubleshot, sorry unless another 2 people want cups I am happy to buy and send out via Parcel2go, if not it's us Scots boy sticking together

I got the Bonanza for a Lungo, and the San Augustin for flat whites (hope they work in that order)

Was going to get the Janszoon, how did you use that one?


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Janszoon was a flat white coffee for me, not had it in a few years now


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Might get that next, are we doing the cups then? PM me and we can work it out and see how we get the Fife lad in


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Haha, I used to stay in Broxburn so not a problem to venture over.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Ya'all have PM


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Ta very much


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Just met Spooks and took delivery of my cups, really nice guy who was very helpful to a noob.

Mind you it goes without saying he's from Scotland


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

mremanxx

Verdict? Are they keepers?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> mremanxx
> 
> Verdict? Are they keepers?


Now you are sounding desperate

I PM'd you.

As I said the style of cup won't make any difference to my latte art, so yes I will send them down South if you want

P.s. They are nice, really thick and heavy.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Pleasure to meet ya mremanxx


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Thanks very much Spooks!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nice knobs


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

I do enjoy the knobs... I can see why you fitted some


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

My pleasure, gutted I never dropped them off directly now. Stunning machine


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks to Spooks and extra special big thanks to mremanxx for lovely Inker red tulip cups.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad it all worked out for you and mremanxx, enjoy the cups


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Thanks to Spooks and extra special big thanks to mremanxx for lovely Inker red tulip cups.


I like your open spouts


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I like your open spouts


Got some green ones that I'll be posting up for sale/trade at some point.

Edit: They might be ceramic green spouts from Torr?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Got some green ones that I'll be posting up for sale/trade at some point.
> 
> Edit: They might be ceramic green spouts from Torr?


Just the spouts or do you have the ceramic pf as well? We could maybe come to some sort of arrangement with that naked pf I have burning a hole in my drawer


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll try to find out the brand and whether it's a Teflon coating or otherwise. Yeah, I'd certainly be interested in a naked pf. I have the original black plastic pf handle which I don't use and could be included in a possible swap.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you have the bit that attaches the the grouphead too? Or just the spouts?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just green spouts as shown in photos. Plus original black plastic pf handle that comes with a Brewtus IV.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd potentially be interested in buying them off you but not swapping the naked PF for them alone


----------

